# 66 Tripower



## golus2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone know how to tell if a 66 originally came with Tri-Power and when did they stop using it on 66s


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

golus2 said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if a 66 originally came with Tri-Power and when did they stop using it on 66s


Get the PHS factory documents for your car. It should tell you which engine was originally installed in your car and if it had tri-power based on the original engine block code. I don't know as there was any kind of cut-off date other than perhaps model year ending.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The engine codes for tripower equipped '66 GTO's were as follows: WS, WV, XS, and YR. WS was manual trans, WV was manual trans CA emissions, XS was man trans and ram air, and YR was automatic. The production of tripower cars was halted in the middle of the production year after the ban on multiple carbs on all GM cars except the Corvette. I do not have a specific date. Less than 25% of all the '66 GTO's came with tripower. The PHS for your car will tell you what yours originally was. One tell is the radiator core support: tripower cars had a thicker support beam than the 4bbl cars, unless they had HD cooling.


----------

